# Here is your chance to win a new Glock handgun!



## havasu (Jan 4, 2012)

GlockForum.com Glock 22 Giveaway


GlockForum.com is proud to announce the release of the Glock 22 Contest.

Up for grabs is a brand new Glock 22 that features:

Quote:
CALIBER
.40
WEIGHT
650 g / 22.92 oz.
LENGTH
186 mm / 7.32 in.
HEIGHT
138 mm / 5.43 in.   
MAG. CAPACITY
Standard: 15
In order to enter you must complete AT LEAST ONE of the following and then reply to this thread with which one you did.
1. Refer someone to GlockForum. Make sure they enter your exact user name into the referral box upon registration. Only referals after 1/3 will count.

2. Like us on Facebook. (Log in or sign up to view)

3. Follow us on Twitter. (Twitter)

4. Post a link to the contest on another website.
Contest Details

On February 8th we will close this Giveaway, put all the names in a box and draw one winner on February 9th in a live drawing.

The winner will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to this thread to claim their Glock 22.

In order to claim you must send TxShooter a private message with your information. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.


Legal

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to . Entries must be received by February 7th, 2012. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes or customs fees. You must be 21 or older to enter and win. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this firearm. GlockForum will ship to a registered FFL in your State, if your State allows this firearm. The image shown is not the actual firearm, differences between that photograph and the actual product may vary.


----------



## JeffJJ (Jan 19, 2012)

nice topic, thanks!


----------



## Jenemap (Jan 29, 2012)

year, that's really cool !


----------



## Kelowna (Jun 13, 2012)

So do we know who won it?


----------



## havasu (Jun 13, 2012)

All I know is that it was not me and someone out there is certainly a happy camper.


----------



## Kelowna (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Java, I mean Hava, sorry I need more coffee.


----------

